# Puritan 100 grinder



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have this food grinder and have no idea which blade to use for what. A Google search did not find anything. Any idea where I could find the info?

It is about 100 years old.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can yall post up some pics. That'd help bunches.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there any information on this besides Puritan 100? Did Puritan manufacture it? 

Could you take a photo and post it here for us to have a better idea about it?

There is so much unknown about it, no wonder you can't find anything out about it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It only says Puritan 100 Made in U S A. No manufacturer name.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My previous post didn't sound exactly nice. I am sorry. I did not mean to come across that way, SouthCentralUS.

What a great grinder. My great grandfather was a butcher, and his son, my grandfather used to butcher on the ranch. I have his meat grinder which greatly resembles yours. It is a Universal with a 3 close to the top of the hopper. Mine only has 2 blades.

In googling this, I found a couple articles which don't have pictures, but the description may help.

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/faq-about-grinder-plates-and-blades-p-297.html



> What hole sizes do plates come in and what are their uses?
> 
> Hole Size -- Suggested use
> 
> ...


http://www.countrysidemag.com/85-5/jean_butler/



> The versatile meat grinder
> 
> By Jean Butler
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague_Powder


> Prague Powder
> Curing salts are used in food preservation to prevent or slow spoilage by bacteria or fungus. Generally they are used for pickling meats as part of the process to make sausage or cured meat. Curing salts are generally a mixture of table salt, sodium nitrite and sometimes sodium nitrate. Common types of curing salts are Prague powder #1, which is 6% sodium nitrite and 94% table salt, and Prague powder #2 which also includes sodium nitrate.[1]


This web site has lots of items for meat processing: seasoning, meat grinders, parts, casings, much more.

http://www.texastastes.com/p33.htm


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Weedy, it's ok. I did think it was a little off for you though.

Thanks for all the great info. Do you think the blade on the bottom right is for corn?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Weedy, it's ok. I did think it was a little off for you though.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info. Do you think the blade on the bottom right is for corn?


I honestly don't know. I did not see anything in the articles and information about corn or grains. I have always known mine was a meat grinder, but maybe that is just what it was called. That blade might be for grains. I found a corn grinder at a yard sale for $5 once that is metal. I have never used it because I have an electric grain grinder. I will have to see what the blade on that looks like.

If I were you and had that blade, I would experiment. I would try some corn, some wheat, maybe some onion (outside), and other stuff.

I had Czech (Bohemian Czech) grandparents, one on each side, and they were all about horse radish. It grew on my parent's farm, my grandparent's ranch and in my other grandparent's large yard. We used the grinder for grinding horseradish, but it was always an outdoor job. Even then, the person grinding would have tears due to the vapors, much like onions.

I know I am not done with this conversation or research.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

One on the bottom right be fer grindin grain. It ain't gonna make flour, but should give ya meal so ya could make cornbread er such.

The others used in combonations will give ya various grinds a meat from fine ta course. Put em tagether an practice, it'll give ya idear what she's gonna do.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep, you can also use it for making your own powdered egg mix as well. Just dehydrate the scrambled eggs and then run them through the grain heads on the grinder.


Very nice pull on the info Weedy, thanks from me too! I've captured that into my folder for recipes and stuff to dig further into. I want to make a lot of pork sausage in Jan when I'm pig hunting so I need to start getting pieces in place to do that, the timing is perfect


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> One on the bottom right be fer grindin grain. It ain't gonna make flour, but should give ya meal so ya could make cornbread er such.
> 
> The others used in combonations will give ya various grinds a meat from fine ta course. Put em tagether an practice, it'll give ya idear what she's gonna do.


The other side of that wheel might make flour. It is designed to grind much finer. I would say you could use the coarse side first and then the fine side.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Yep, you can also use it for making your own powdered egg mix as well. Just dehydrate the scrambled eggs and then run them through the grain heads on the grinder.
> 
> Very nice pull on the info Weedy, thanks from me too! I've captured that into my folder for recipes and stuff to dig further into. I want to make a lot of pork sausage in Jan when I'm pig hunting so I need to start getting pieces in place to do that, the timing is perfect


I will have to mention that to my daughter who likes powdered eggs better than fresh. Just this week she was wondering if she could use my Excaliber to dehydrate some eggs. Thanks.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I will have to mention that to my daughter who likes powdered eggs better than fresh. Just this week she was wondering if she could use my Excaliber to dehydrate some eggs. Thanks.


You bet, no problem!

One thing I saw while doing some research on it, there was someone who recommended separating the whites and the yolks, scrambling them separately and then dehydrating them separately but readding them at the time to make the powder.

Fuzzy memory because it's been some time since I watched those youtubes, but I recall thinking "okay, that makes sense..." immediately followed by "but I'm not spending that much extra time to do it!"


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have this food grinder and have no idea which blade to use for what. A Google search did not find anything. Any idea where I could find the info?
> 
> It is about 100 years old.


Is this a family heirloom? Having the blade that will grind grain makes your grinder so versatile. :droolie: I had no idea that my first grinder, my family grinder could potentially grind grains, if I had the right attachments.

Puritan is probably the manufacturer. The handle has some information as well, as does mine.

Thank you for posting this thread. The pictures made a huge difference for my connecting to this. I didn't visualize what you were talking about until I saw it. I didn't realize what kind of grinder you were talking about. Tacitus posts pictures and it makes all the difference.

The research and information I gleaned today was great!  Now I am going to be on a mission to see if I can get the grain blade. (ebay, craigslist)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I will have to mention that to my daughter who likes powdered eggs better than fresh. Just this week she was wondering if she could use my Excaliber to dehydrate some eggs. Thanks.


Oh yeah!!!! before I forget, do NOT use any oil or grease when scrambling the eggs. NO BUTTER, NO PAM, nothing!! that gets imparted into the eggs as fat, and fat goes rancid and is what will spoil your powdered eggs faster than you want.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> The other side of that wheel might make flour. It is designed to grind much finer. I would say you could use the coarse side first and then the fine side.


I am back to this thread because I am curious about how well the plates for grinding grain work. Are you going to try them soon? I would really appreciate knowing how well they work.

I did see a few posts online about sharpening these grinders.

Also, I have looked at several meat grinders on craigslist and ebay, and have not found one with that plate for grinding grain. I am adding it to my list of things to watch for, online and at thrift stores.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

When I was researching this I saw some on ebay with all the blades. I dont have time to play with it now. Maybe next year.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of good info in this thread. Thanks folks!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That plate for grinding grain also needs its appropriate mate to face up against, do you have that as well?



weedygarden said:


> Also, I have looked at several meat grinders on craigslist and ebay, and have not found one with that plate for grinding grain.


Search Victoria grinder,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-Cas...eat-Grains-or-Use-As-A-Nut-Mill-/141130609853

Or just "Corn grinder cast"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Lar...e-Grains-Grinder-Wheat-Nut-Mill-/321261718272

They make decent corn meal, but need several passes through. Wheat flour isn't fine enough.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> That plate for grinding grain also needs its appropriate mate to face up against, do you have that as well?
> 
> Search Victoria grinder,
> 
> ...


I just heard an interview about prepping not being just about acquiring stuff, but practicing using it and experimenting so that you can get past the learning curve. I know I have some work to do in the arena. Knowing if you have all the parts, or not, would be good to know now.

Thanks for the links to these other grinders. They are not bad prices and the one has free shipping. I just wish I could see the grinding plates.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I know I have some work to do in the arena.


You are not alone.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Thanks for the links to these other grinders. They are not bad prices and the one has free shipping. I just wish I could see the grinding plates.


I'll try to post up some pics of my plates, and the type of meal it makes (at least it's "cornbread" quality). Mine was about $22 a few years ago, IIRC.

CAUTION: all of these cheap mills are made in Mexico (typically) or some other foreign country, that is why you can buy a new one for only $25. The paint is cheap, the "chrome" is cheap, etc. The plates on my "Victoria" (?) style mill are galvanized/zinc coated? When I first got it, I assembled it and ran some "garbage" corn through it to wear the zinc off and get down to the steel part. Steel shavings in tiny amounts really cause no harm to a person, but zinc or other galvanizing metals (some contain lead and cadmium) are very bad for you. "Wear in" the plates when you first get it and give that stuff to the chickens to pick through.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have my grandfathers grinder, but no grain plates with it. I have had it for years and if I had known that at one time you could get plates for grinding grain, I would have been searching craigslist regularly as I have for other things that have eventually paid off for me. I would have watched more at garage sales and thrift shops. If I could find a Universal grinder with the grain grinding plates, I would buy it, and re-sell it sans the grain grinding plates. 

It is a sentimental thing to want to more fully equip my grandparent's grinder but the saying, "Two is one and one is none," is something I agree with.

I appreciate knowing that the grinders from Mexico have a zinc finish that should be taken off. I have one that I just considered another back-up. 

My ultimate back-up is two stones that have in fact been used by someone other than me.


----------

